
Ask HN: Functional Design of a AWS Data Lake - ironfootnz
Working on the high level 30k feet from the ground is a easy job to do, I ask my fellow members of HN.<p>How do you specify the functional design of a datalake under aws cloud?<p>Here&#x27;s my background.<p>I&#x27;m trying to implement a function to the zones in the lake: landing, raw, trusted and refined.<p>To get access to the zones I came up with a user community:<p>- General users
- Employees
- Data People (scientist, analysts)
- Third-party SasS
- Partners<p>As I&#x27;m considering AWS Cognito to manage the policies around the user pool, I strugle setting the policies for each group and individual, they always endup overlapping.<p>How did you guys sort that out? Can you share your views, thoughts a link that I can read better into the functional details?
======
the_resistence
Would love to see answers on this as a relative noob with the framework.

